# outdoor enclosure with greenhouse * PIC HEAVY



## lynnedit (Dec 18, 2011)

I have expanded my outdoor enclosure (see previous thread somewhere!) to go behind a small Pergola that has been there for about 10 years. 
I then extended the enclosure over to a Greenhouse that I finally got. 
The torts get the floor, my husband gets to grow his herbs, etc. on the shelves, maybe some lettuce varieties too...
There is a little tort door, and in this style greenhouse, all of the windows slide down about 18", so it won't be too stifling in summer. However, at that time of year, the torts can be outside full time...

Pic of greenhouse and enclosure to L of pergola, middle and to R:

















Entrance/exit from GH to outdoor run:





Outdoor run (including tort who decided 44F was FINE (has been seeded heavily with WEEDS)










Interior of GH from tort view (includes oil heater, Big Herp soil cables, 2 basking areas):










Enjoy!


----------



## Lulu (Dec 18, 2011)

*RE: outdoor enclosure with greenhouse*

Nice!! I would love to have a set up like that.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't remember, did you guys build the greenhouse yourself or was it a kit or built for you?


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, I love this, always wanted a green house attached to a tortoise enclosure with a pond on the opposite side for my turtles


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 18, 2011)

I really love this and have something very similar in mind for Sid's summer house. Really great job and I cannot wait to see when those weeds come up!


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 18, 2011)

It was built for me. It was a kit: found the guy on CL and went to Salem, Or., to look at his stuff. He brings it in 5 pieces: 4 walls and then finishes the roof and slides it up on long 2x4's and attaches. He also mounts it on ground treated 4x4's.
(he used to be a home builder, but now is a 'house husband' and does this on the side).
Twin wall polycarbonate.
In addition, he built the tort door, and insulated all of the wood parts with 2" foil backed insulation. I then covered most of the insulated areas with salvaged siding.
Total price, installed, with insulation and base: $1400. It was an amazing price, and neither my husband nor myself have any idea how he makes money. (I put a pile of gravel in the area before he came).
We have had several downpours, and it has been bone dry inside.
I have added bubble wrap to the roof, and reflectix 4' insulation to the upper part of the North side wall. 
Thanks all!



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I really love this and have something very similar in mind for Sid's summer house. Really great job and I cannot wait to see when those weeds come up!



If you have pics of your enclosure up, I have seen them and probably borrowed a concept or two.


----------



## ascott (Dec 18, 2011)

Very pretty...


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice...[/i]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 18, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 19, 2011)

awesome, I would live in it!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 19, 2011)

That's pretty cool, awesome place to live as a tortoise...


----------



## ripper7777777 (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful, I may be stealing a few pics to keep on hand for inspiration when we move to our new place.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome enclosure Lynne! What temp do you keep the inside of the greenhouse? And is that oil heater enough to keep it up to temp?


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome. What a fantastic set-up. I love it and I bet your torts do too.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 19, 2011)

OMg sooooo jealous!!! In addition to dreaming of owning a green house, I would LOVE to be able to give my tort a home like that!

Good job


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 19, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> Awesome enclosure Lynne! What temp do you keep the inside of the greenhouse? And is that oil heater enough to keep it up to temp?



The oil filled heater is wonderful. I don't run it on the full 1500w, but on 600w setting overnight (easier to heat an area up in the day that is not stone cold), and on the 900w during the day. Secondary heats are the 'raised bed' on the R in the last pic, which have a layer of reflectix on the ground out about 2' and stapled up the side a few inches, then 2" of foil backed insulation. There is a wood edge that you can see, and they are inset with rubbermaid tubs end to end. The Big Apple soil cables are tied to plastic wire, upside down, inside the tubs and covered with 4-5" soil. Hooked to thermostat, on low level all of the time.
Each corner near the door (far end of oil heater) have a 150w basking light (tort is under it), halogen pig light 150w hanging on R. These are on a 12 hour timer. 
That way there are additional heat sources opposite the oil heater.
The thermometer, remote, is on the ground (you can see it in the second to last pic). I wait for that to be close to 60 to put them out there, few hours in day only. When that is 60, it is much warmer under the lights and higher up in the GH, of course.
If there is sun, makes a big difference!
Goal is to use the GH mostly in Oct/Nov and Feb/Mar/April etc., for supplement. Any time spent there in Dec/Jan is an extra gift.
Thanks all again, LOTS of research.


----------

